

5 Reasons why you should learn a new language NOW - fogus
http://debasishg.blogspot.com/2009/08/5-reasons-why-you-should-learn-new.html

======
ilyak
I've learned Factor this saturday and so I guess I shouldn't read another one
NOW.

~~~
ilyak
s/read/learn

